# Phun xăm môi có đau không? Góc giải đáp



## vienthammydiva (30/3/22)

*Đôi môi được xem là vũ khí sắc đẹp lợi hại của chị em. Một đôi môi căng mọng, tươi tắn sẽ giúp tăng thêm phần tự tin và lợi thế cho phụ nữ. Chính vì vậy, để đáp ứng nhu cầu làm đẹp của các chị em mà dịch vụ phun xăm môi được ra đời. Một trong những thắc mắc mà mọi người hay băn khoăn là xăm môi có đau không? Bài viết sau đây sẽ chia sẻ và tư vấn mọi giải đáp cụ thể câu hỏi này.*

*Xăm môi có đau không?*
Xăm môi là dịch vụ thẩm mỹ làm đẹp môi phổ biến hiện nay, nhằm đem lại một đôi môi hồng hào, tươi trẻ, căng mọng hơn. Kỹ thuật này sử dụng dịch vụ máy phun xăm có gắn bầu mực ở trên đầu máy, nhẹ nhàng di chuyển trên bề mặt môi để mực chảy từ từ, dàn đều tạo màu cho đôi môi đẹp như ý muốn.

Vậy phương pháp phun xăm môi có đau không? Trước khi thực hiện phun xăm môi, chuyên viên sẽ tiến hành việc vệ sinh, sát khuẩn môi của khách hàng. Sau đó bôi thuốc tê kỹ lưỡng để quá trình phun xăm môi không bị đau đớn khó chịu. Sau khi kết thúc, *môi sẽ sưng nhẹ* nhưng hiện tượng này chỉ xuất hiện vài ngày đầu xăm, rồi thuyên giảm.

Mặt khác, phun xăm môi chỉ là một kỹ thuật đơn giản sử dụng bút xăm hiện đại có đầu kim siêu nhỏ, tác động trực tiếp lên các tế bào môi ở lớp thượng bì (ở độ sâu 0,2mm). Do đó, sẽ không làm đau rát hay sưng tấy trên môi. Chính vì vậy, nếu muốn xăm môi bạn không phải lo lắng về vấn đề phun xăm môi có đau không nữa nhé.



_Xăm môi có đau không là câu hỏi của nhiều chị em_
*Phun xăm môi xong cần kiêng những gì?*
Xăm môi có đau không, *xăm môi cần kiêng gì* không? Trên thực tế, sau khi xăm môi, khách hàng có thể sinh hoạt bình thường. Tuy nhiên, theo chuyên gia có kinh nghiệm phun môi thì muốn đôi môi đẹp và lên màu đúng như ý cần chú ý những điều sau:

*1. Giữ vệ sinh môi*
Do tác động trực tiếp lên môi, vì thế sau khi phun xăm môi xong cần chú ý vấn đề giữ vệ sinh tránh nhiễm khuẩn gây hậu quả không mong muốn. Hạn chế để môi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nước trong 2-3 ngày mới xăm xong, chỉ nên dùng ống hút để uống nước.



_Xăm môi xong cần giữ vệ sinh sạch sẽ_
*2. Chế độ ăn uống*
Xăm môi xong, bạn nên kiêng hoàn toàn đồ nếp ( xôi, bánh chưng), thịt bò, thịt gà, rau muống, trứng… Đồng thời, không được sử dụng chất kích thích như thuốc lá, rượu, bia… trong vòng 7-10 ngày đầu để hạn chế sưng môi và kích ứng.



_Hạn chế ăn rau muống sau khi xăm môi_
*3. Bảo vệ môi*
Không nên sờ tay lên môi và tránh bóc lớp vảy trên môi, để chúng tự bong. Thay vào đó, bạn có thể sử dụng thuốc mỡ để làm mềm da môi hơn. Chú ý đeo khẩu trang bảo vệ môi khi đi ra đừng tránh khói, bụi…



_Tuyệt đối không bóc môi_
*Địa chỉ xăm môi uy tín không sưng đau tại Việt Nam*
Có nên phun môi không? Vì muốn đẹp nhưng ham rẻ nên nhiều chị em đã lựa chọn những địa chỉ phun xăm thiếu uy tín dẫn đến các hậu quả như môi bị kích ứng do mực xăm kém, môi sưng đau kéo dài, màu môi không đều… Vậy nên xăm môi ở đâu đẹp, không đau là câu hỏi của nhiều chị em. Do đó trước khi tiến hành xăm, chị em nên tìm hiểu địa chỉ xăm môi uy tín với các tiêu chí sau:

Cơ sở phun xăm môi được bộ y tế cấp phép hoạt động.
Kỹ thuật công nghệ phun xăm môi hiện đại.
Tay nghề chuyên viên, nhân viên phun xăm giỏi, được đào tạo bài bản, có kinh nghiệm nhiều năm.
Sử dụng mực xăm an toàn, chất lượng, có nguồn gốc rõ ràng.
Cơ sở vật chất thiết bị hiện đại, chuyên nghiệp.
*Thẩm mỹ viện DIVA* là hệ thống làm đẹp uy tín hàng đầu tại Việt Nam dẫn đầu xu hướng phun xăm môi đáp ứng đủ các tiêu chí ở trên. Tại DIVA, khách hàng được áp dụng phương pháp tân tiến nhất hiện nay đó là *kỹ thuật **phun môi Collagen* Pha lê. Phun môi công nghệ Collagen Pha lê không chỉ tạo nên sắc môi tươi tắn theo sở thích mà còn giúp đôi môi căng mọng, quyến rũ vượt trội hơn các phương pháp khác.

Xăm môi có đau không tại DIVA Spa? Khách hàng sẽ được ủ tê trong khoảng 15-20 phút trước khi phun xăm. Do đó, bạn sẽ không thấy khó chịu hay đau đớn trong quá trình phun xăm môi.



_Xăm môi Collagen pha lên tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA_
*Trên đây là giải đáp cụ thể về vấn đề xăm môi có đau không hy vọng giúp bạn tự tin hơn khi muốn làm đẹp đôi môi bằng phương pháp này. Hãy liên hệ ngay đến tổng đài 1900 6689 để được Thẩm mỹ viện DIVA tư vấn miễn phí về liệu trình và bảng giá dịch vụ nhé.*

Nguồn: vienthammydiva.vn/xam-moi-co-dau-khong/
*Bài viết liên quan:*

*Bà bầu có nên phun môi không*
*Phun môi có đánh son được không*
*Phun xăm môi bị sưng mấy ngày*
*Có nên phun môi Collagen không*


----------



## Hoàng Dung (30/3/22)

Bây giờ công nghệ mới không biết như thế nào, chứ như bạn mình thì trước môi sưng to lắm.


----------



## Đinh Thùy (6/4/22)

Giờ công nghệ tiên tiến nên m thấy cải thiện được vấn đề này lắm


----------

